# P-51 Mustang props



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

Are there any 1/32 scale Mustang kits available (besides the Revell/Monogram kits) that come with this prop?

https://www.google.com/search?q=p-5...EPkjD5OGM:&usg=__N7YeaEwSf_snPeo7kQN4tdFLkKk=

Most kits come with this prop:

https://www.google.com/search?q=p-5...31vA1VScM:&usg=__N7YeaEwSf_snPeo7kQN4tdFLkKk=


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

Okay, this doesn't seem to be going anywhere, how about this question; are there any aftermarket companies that have parts (like propellers) available in various scales?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I did a search on Squadron.com for aftermarket Mustang props and came up empty. Sorry.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hang on, here's one:
http://scaleplasticandrail.com/kabo...items/1013-132-p-51d-mustang-aftermarket-sets
But it's the Aeroproducts prop, not the Hamilton.

Aha!:
http://www.britmodeller.com/forums/...506-naacac-p-51-mustang-propeller-blades-132/


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

John P said:


> Hang on, here's one:
> http://scaleplasticandrail.com/kabo...items/1013-132-p-51d-mustang-aftermarket-sets
> But it's the Aeroproducts prop, not the Hamilton.
> 
> ...


The middle set in the 2nd link are the ones I need, but I'm curious what I'm supposed to mount them on...I wonder if the spinner and backplate in the first link would work? Thanks for the links!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You mount them to a/the hub inside the spinner. What are you trying to do, make a K? The kits come with the standard D props because they are D planes.


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> You mount them to a/the hub inside the spinner. What are you trying to do, make a K? The kits come with the standard D props because they are D planes.


No. A "K" model has the round tip prop also...the "D" model had several different props, but I'm building one with the more squared off tips, I think they're called "chisel tips" or "blunt tips"...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I dont have the kit but I think the Tamiya P-51 Pacific Front has two or three props. I would have thought Barracuda would do some resin props but they don't. THey do have a bunch of good 1/32 Mustang stuff, though, for the Tamiya kit. http://barracudacals.com/search.php


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

That kit does come with two different props...unfortunately, neither of them are the "chisel tip" props that I'm looking for...they are both the rounded tip versions...


----------

